# Euskera: irrifarra



## locaporfutbol

Estoy curiosa por esta palabra, que aparece en una canción -  según la traducción de esta canción significa sonrisa, sin embargo no lo encuentro en ningún diccionario. Todos ponen solo la palabra irribarre (que me parece bastante parecida). Entonces irrifarra se usa en algún dialecto? De ser así, en cuál?


----------



## hellx

La has escuchado en una canción de Ken Zazpi, ¿verdad?  Porque yo también pensé lo mismo que tú al ver que incluso en la transcripción de la letra sólo aparecía como "irribarre". Pero creo que debe de ser lo que has dicho, que es una palabra que se use en uno de los dialectos/euskalkis (adivino vizcaíno ya que ese grupo es de Bizkaia). Pero a ver qué nos dicen los euskaldunes.


----------



## locaporfutbol

Sí, exactamente allí


----------



## locaporfutbol

Por favor, hay algún euskaldun que sepa?


----------



## Berezi

Por lo que he investigado, se usan indistintamente ambos, pero en el diccionario solo aparece irribarre


----------



## chickendude

Sé que este hilo se abrió hace mucho, pero hoy estuve buscando el significado de esta palabra también y esto es lo que he encontrado:


> irribarre (V; vEys), irrifarre, irriparre, irripar (G-to, AN-larr), irrifar. Ref.: A (irribarre); Iz To (irriparra); Etxba Eib; Asp Leiz2 (irripar).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tr. Usado en el s. XIX por algunos autores meridionales (en su mayoría vizcaínos); a partir de principios del XX su uso aumenta. Al Norte, aparte de en algunos autores modernos, se encuentra en Elissamburu y en un artículo de GH, con el significado de 'risa' y en la forma irrifarra. La forma irribarre la emplean sobre todo autores vizcaínos; los guipuzcoanos suelen emplear irripar o irriparre.


----------

